

On Erlang, State and Crashes - timf
http://jlouisramblings.blogspot.com/2010/11/on-erlang-state-and-crashes.html

======
tlack
Anyone else feel that some concrete examples of the different kinds of state
and how the error kernel is designed in a real application would be very
helpful.

